# [LWJGL] Skeletal Animation 3D



## Frosto43 (26. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

ich will Skeletal Animation in mein Spiel einbauen. Leider konnte ich aus dem Tutorial aus dem gpwiki nix mitnehmen. Könnte mir jemand Step-by-Step das ganze, wenn möglich genau, erklären oder mir Tutorials für das ganze in *Java* schicken? (Ersteres würde ich vorziehen ^^")

Liebe Grüße


----------



## lord239123 (27. Apr 2015)

Welche 3d-Engine benutzt du denn?
Für Java sind die beiden verbreitesten  JMonkey und LWJGL.

Normalerweise erstellt man die Bones und Animationen für ein Modell in einem 3d-Bearbeitungsprogramm wie z.B. Blender.

Diese Modelle lädst du dann zum Schluss in dein Spiel und spielst einfach die Animationen ab.
Fürs Laufen würdest du z.B. eine Laufanimation erstellen, in der der Spieler auf der Stelle läuft. 
Während des Abspielens der Animation bewegst du einfach den Spieler über das Programm in die gewünschte Richtung.


----------

